# Buttons



## RedGinger (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone want to show the buttons you've found?  I know there are some very pretty and intricate buttons out there.  I always put them in my pocket and save them.  
 Laur


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Laur, I have found more buttons than you can shake a stick at....... [] But this is about my most prized. This was a US military button that was made between the years of 1816-1821. Found it in a camp that the earliest known establishment was 1852.  Go figure?  Kelley


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 22, 2008)

No matter how it got there, that's one nice button![]  Were you digging or metal detecting?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 22, 2008)

I was metal detecting. That is how I found all of my bottle pits. I have never used a probe. Of coarse, I have never searched for a privy either. I am in a rural area and those things are HARD to find in the country![] Especially when 1870 is old for the area, and it was not a very populated area either. Metal detecting is how I got started bottle digging/collecting.  Kelley


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 22, 2008)

Buttons were saved and reused quite often back then. I found several war of 1812 buttons in civil war camps.


----------



## rlo (Feb 22, 2008)

that is a beauty!  I love treasure hunting!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 23, 2008)

Me too!  Even the white ones made of shell are so cute.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks homie.  Got buttons?  Come on, you must.


----------



## rlo (Feb 23, 2008)

I have loads of antique buttons, but can't get good close ups, any hints?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2008)

Try holding a magnifying glass in front of the camera lense, it works like a cheap macro lense. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## rlo (Feb 23, 2008)

lets see I have a kodak DX3700   3.1mp    it was all I could afford, & did the job for most things.


----------



## rlo (Feb 23, 2008)

mag glass huh I'll try it, never thought about that


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 23, 2008)

You definately want macro mode on. Even in macro mode my camera isnt good for small items close up but using a magnifying glass gets me to within a few inches.
 You can also use a scanner, probably the best method for flat stuff like coins.


----------



## aridice53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not a button, but, what the heck, maybe someone might know what this guy is.  He kinda looks like a leprechaun. Its metal (copper??) I found it digging several years ago, and I've never been able to find out what it is. The back is just the depression of the front. 

 Gunsmoke....That is one great button!!!!!

 Thanks all,
 Char


----------



## rlo (Feb 24, 2008)

posted this pic in another forum to see what they came up w/  their reply is - - - 
  1952 american dime!  lmao


----------



## aridice53 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, Thanks Becca, I seen wondering about that for a long time!!!  LOL  1952???  Must be worth at least ten cents!!!  LOL

 Char


----------



## capsoda (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like a St Patty's day token.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought it looked like a Leprechaun too!


----------



## rlo (Feb 24, 2008)

why yo' welcome Char honey!  bunch a crazy guys here & there!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres a few I 've picked up diggen .Metal,glass,plastic and shell .


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 25, 2008)

This ones different looken made of shell .Thanks and good luck diggen all .bill.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice collection Dollarbill!  What is it about buttons?  You can never have enough in my opinion.[]  You might want to lend a few to lobey.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 25, 2008)

I would, but my button collection sucks[]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you.  It is on the iffy side, though lol.  Dollarbill's got the market cornered on buttons.


----------

